# Portuguese Lessons In Coimbra



## xtianventura (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello, I have just moved to Coimbra from Canada in hopes to study here. In the mean time I would like to learn the language. Does anyone have any suggestions on where I could find a good tutor?


----------

